# Magazine Cover Mockup



## SamSpade1941 (Jul 20, 2012)

I have somewhat of a background in graphic design and have designed a few things such as brochures , flyers , newsletters and posters. Mainly a lot of forms at work , I am not all that enamored of forms but I have done a lot of forms none the less.  Here is some of the stuff I have done for others in the past away from my full time job. just some line art and a few scribblings. 


Mockup Magazine cover when I was actually trying to get a full time designer job . sighs.... 



Company Logo created for a friend who started his own consulting business. 



This is an order form I created last year for JBMF when they were raising funds for the National Military working Dog Memorial that is being built in Washington DC to commemorate the sacrifice that has been made by America's Military Dog Handlers and their Dogs in peacetime and war. I can honestly say this was the biggest project I have ever been involved in.  I was glad to volunteer my time for it.


----------



## Kazooie (Jul 20, 2012)

The Truck 50 one is pretty neat, the others just seem so... clip-arty.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 26, 2012)

I agree...Do you know about the principles of graphic design? Just curious. Some people do, some don't.


----------



## STIC (Dec 5, 2012)

...


----------

